# 200 TQW brakes..... what a good time.



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I recently (with the help of fellow Scirocco brother 'sciroccojim') replaced all 4 rotors and pads on my 1990 200 TQW. I ordered the parts from a local impoted car part spot that with 2 tries got all of my braking part needs satisfied. The front pads however, were Wagners








As we installed the front pads.... p/s okay..... the d/s pad was machined all wrong. The pad with the sensor wire had the threads for the braket that was supposed to be attached to the outer pad








Thankfully this shop is rectifing the problem by selling me a set of Textar pads with all the necessary stuff







and refunding me the $ I put out for the Wagner pads. I plan to swap out everything tomorrow..... maybe I'll take some pics








here is a recent shot of my TQW with her summer sneakers on:


----------



## pgfinster (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun!! Nice 200 btw... 
My boss moved our auto upholstry shop to beacon not too long ago so hopefully Ill catch your wagon flying by one of these days!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (pgfinster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgfinster* »_Sounds like fun!! Nice 200 btw... 
My boss moved our auto upholstry shop to beacon not too long ago so hopefully Ill catch your wagon flying by one of these days!

where in Beacon?? I've lived here almost my whole life. 
I replaced the pads and everything worked fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgfinster (Sep 9, 2006)

on leonard st, off N. Main... glad everything works well now!! 
Just did the pads on my dad's saab 900s this morning, those are fun


----------

